# Allen Compound Bow Values



## Dthbyhoyt




----------



## Tim Roberts

ttrollinger.


----------



## Destroyer

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## DJJames

Good Luck .....


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Turokman123

:welcomesign: to AT


----------



## weebiej

I also have a model 6806 and was wondering what the value was. I believe these are a 1968 model. mine just says Allen pat. on it with a serial #. I saw where someone called theres a 1968 and it had a higher serial # than mine.


----------

